# Sleeping in his water bowl



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok here is something Tyrone has never done, sleep in his water! 
I cleaned his cage out today, while I had him soaking. I then put him back in his cage and he ate then climbed into his water bowl got out walked around, back into his water and went to sleep! I was worried he would drown so I took him out of his water and put him near his hide log. He walked around and went back to his water and went to sleep! Should I leave him? Or take his water out, I am worried he is going to drown!


----------



## ascott (Jun 24, 2012)

Perhaps move the dish closer to your heat source so he stays warm until he is ready to get out....if he is acting normal in every other way I would not be freaking out just yet.....


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jun 24, 2012)

ascott said:


> Perhaps move the dish closer to your heat source so he stays warm until he is ready to get out....if he is acting normal in every other way I would not be freaking out just yet.....



I can move his heat light over the water dish.


----------



## Weda737 (Jun 25, 2012)

My baby sulcata did this once, eventually went to bed on his own. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 25, 2012)

He won't drown but he can get cold and cold and wet is not a good thing for a tortoise, move the water dish closer to the heat source, or remove him from it.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jun 25, 2012)

I removed him from his bowl and put him in front of his hide log, I put the heat lamp over him he sat there for a while then finally went into his log. I couldn't figure out why he was in his water sleeping, until my daughter said he needed more coconut nuggets and less of the ground up coconut. She thinks he was trying to wash off the ground up stuff. So I put more nuggets in it and we will see if he does it again today! Thanks everyone!


----------

